# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [released] "Cool Headed"

## Joq le pecheur

(EDIT: première version jouable avec quelques niveaux.
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed
mot de passe : coolheaded)


*Cool story bro*

Bonjour tout le monde.
Testeur dans la vie professionnelle, je consacre du temps depuis bientôt 3 ans à la conception de jeux amateurs.

Mon tout premier projet, un platformer pas vraiment linéaire, *"A dead world's dream"* est maintenant disponible gratuitement sur steam : lien steam
A l'époque, j'avais participé à la make something horrible 2015 en faisant un remake imbuvable, j'en ai profité pour convertir ça en mode difficile  ::): 

Si vous arrivez à passer outre les graphismes, et que vous êtes un peu doué en platformer vous pouvez passer des moments sympathiques.
Dans ce cas, je vous conseille de jouer prudemment et de prêter très attention aux détails et indices à votre disposition.
Je suis très content car au delà des joueurs qui bashent légitimement ou non le jeu, un certain nombre y a consacré du temps, chopant tous les achievements (plus de 10 heures sont nécessaires en général tout de même). Je continuerai à l'updater de temps à autre.

Vous trouverez ici la critique la plus sympathique : http://indieoverlook.com/2016/09/28/...-worlds-dream/


Mon second projet, *"Sand and Rust"* est un platformer à upgrades ou le joueur choisit l'ordre dans lequel il veut progresser. 
Il restera uniquement disponible sur itch.io faute de temps à y consacrer : lien itch.io

J'ai essayé d'améliorer un peu la qualité des graphismes par rapport au projet précédent, à minima de m'essayer à un style un poil différent.
Le jeu est beaucoup plus modeste dans son étendue, mais sa non-linéarité a été un vrai défi de design et il peut durer lui aussi plusieurs heures.


Si vous êtes curieux de mes réalisations passées mais ne souhaitez pas vous plonger dans un jeu durant de nombreuses heures, je vous invite à tester *"Crushed By"* :https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/crushed-by
C'est un jeu très court et plutôt facile (10-12 minutes pour le terminer) qui se moque un peu des "xxxxx crush" et autres columns/dr.mario plagiés.



*Cool Headed

*Mon project actuel entamé depuis 3 mois, "Cool Headed", est un puzzle game qui nécessite de la planification.
Il est à destination du PC.

Le jeu démarre dans un overworld à la manière de super mario world qui contiendra pléthore de niveaux.
On y controle une équipe de robots (de 1 à 10). 
Pour gagner, il suffit qu'un des robots spawnant à gauche de l'écran de jeu atteigne l'objectif situé à droite.
Petit twist : on ne contrôle pas les robots, ils avancent tout seul de gauche à droite. A la place, on leur donne des consignes et on choisit l'ordre dans lequel ils seront déployés dans le niveau.

Chaque niveau de jeu se déroule en plusieurs phases.

*1- Sélection de l'équipe
*
le joueur choisit les bots qu'il va utiliser en respectant la contrainte des slots et des "points de circuit". 
Une fois tous les points dépensés ou tous les slots occupés, le joueur peux passer à la phase 2.
A noter que pendant tout le déroulement de cette phase et de la suivante, le joueur peut masquer les menus transparent pour mieux voir le niveau et ses difficultés.

*2- Configuration des ordres
*
Pour chaque bot, le joueur assigne des ordres dans une liste simple. A noter que les bots ayant une attaque de mêlée attaquent automatiquement les ennemis ou obstacles éventuels au contact.

_Exemple bot1_ :
-boot order: avance 5 secondes
-ordre 1: attendre 10 secondes
-ordre 2: avancer 5 secondes
-boucle de fin: avancer
_Exemple bot2_ :
-boot order: avance 3 secondes
-ordre 1: capacité spéciale mortier angle 45 degrés
-boucle de fin: s'auto-détruire

Les ordres aux choix sont:
-avancer
-attendre (ou stopper si boucle finale)
-ignorer (passer à l'ordre suivant sans attendre)
-capacité spéciale (le cas échéant)
-s'auto-détruire pour la boucle de fin en plus

Le boot order est obligatoirement "avancer" et dure de 3 à 30 secondes.
La boucle de fin est la dernière consigne, répétée à l'infini (avancer ou stopper), ou auto-détruction.

J'espère à terme mettre à disposition une quarantaine de bots aux statistiques et capacités variées. Je peux citer le bot "escalier" qui se laisse marcher dessus pour permettre aux copains de progresser.

*3- Déploiement
*
Toutes les 5 secondes, un bot est déployé sur le terrain. Il exécute ensuite ses actions une à une tel que configuré.
Il y a collision entre les unités, alliées ou ennemies. Si votre premier robot est en attente, tout le monde attendra derrière lui !

Si un bot atteint l'objectif, le niveau est gagné.
La victoire donne accès à un ou plusieurs niveaux suivants, + x points de circuits, + éventuellement un nouveau robot, + éventuellement un nouveau slot.

*Les features

*-tout le jeu est jouable avec un seul bouton de la souris
-plusieurs langues supportées (anglais et français, je verrais plus tard si j'en rajoute)
-certains niveaux auront des fins cachées accessibles seulement après avoir unlock certains bots précis

*Stade de développement

*J'ai une idée solide de ce que je souhaite faire et des objectifs à atteindre.
Le squelette du jeu est terminé, ainsi que 2 bots et le premier écran de l'overworld (j'utilise gamemaker).
Il faut maintenant que je travaille sur le contenu, sprites de bots, ennemis, levels, overworld, et code des capacités spéciales le cas échéant.

Actuellement je bouffe du tutorial en pixel art pour essayer de réfléchir un peu plus à la conception des décors et unités, car les graphismes ont jusqu'ici été ma principale faiblesse je pense.
En général, je préfère travailler les musiques à la fin, pour avoir plus de cohérence et tenter de coller au jeu.

Bref, je me suis déjà farci tout ce que j'aime le moins et il me reste à faire tout ce que j'aime le plus, surtout le level design.
Il y a tout de même à minima un an de travail à fournir.


*Pourquoi que je poste ?

*Je souhaite vous connaître et me faire connaître*.* 
L'amateurisme me va bien, mais je veux tout de même m'améliorer, et faire un projet à plusieurs quand j'aurai bouclé celui-ci est quelque chose qui pourrait me plaire (me greffer quelque part ou me lancer dans mon idée de simulation de gestion d'une guilde des voleurs).

Si ce projet vous botte, je vais avoir un gros travail d'équilibrage à faire au niveau des statistiques des bots et de la difficulté des levels.
Dès que j'aurai finalisé une 10aine de niveaux, je compte mettre en ligne le jeu pour ceux qui seraient curieux de l'essayer.

Il y a certains points précis ou plus génériques sur lesquels j'aimerai échanger, mais bon on verra ça dans un second temps  ::): 

Merci si vous avez eu le courage de tout lire, je suis curieux de recueillir vos impressions. 
N'hésitez pas à me challenger ou simplement échanger sur le concept, tout n'est pas figé.
Aussi, en tant que testeur et gros gamer, j'ai l'oeil du tigre pour les bugs alors n'hésitez pas à me PM si vous voulez que quelqu'un s'y colle pour votre jeu, je serai ravi de contribuer.


_JoqLePecheur_

----------


## Grhyll

Ah j'avais joué une petite demi-heure à la version MKH de A dead world's dream  ::):  On sentait qu'il y avait du boulot et des choses à faire, mais effectivement les graphismes étaient pas ultra enthousiasmants. 

Ton nouveau projet a l'air intrigant, mais pour tout dire je reste quand même un peu dans le flou, malgré tes explications, quant à ce à quoi ça va ressembler au juste, tu n'as pas une petite vidéo ou quelque chose du style ? 

Et je note dans un coin ta proposition de faire office de testeur bénévole, c'est fichtrement dur de trouver des bons testeurs !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Oui ça sera plus facile en images  ::): 

*L'overworld.* 

Je m'inspire (en moins bien) de Super Mario World :



*La phase de constitution de l'équipe*
Ici avec seulement 2 bots dévérouillés et 2 slots disponibles :



*La phase de choix des ordres.*

Les ordres hors du commun ne sont dispo que pour les bots qui ont des capacités spécifiques.
Tous les bots ont l'ordre initial et la boucle de fin, mais le nombre de consignes intermédiaires dépend de la stat "mémoire+", et pourra aller de 0 à 5 pour les bots les plus sophistiqués.



*Le tout premier level*

Dans le premier level, le joueur n'a à ce moment qu'un slot, et un bot disponible: le boxeur.
Il y a des éléments d'aide qui s'affichent lors des phases précédentes pour comprendre un peu les menus.

Ce 1er level de tuto est fait pour que le joueur comprenne les éléments suivants:
-la caisse est disposée pour comprendre l'aggro
-la plateforme métallique de gauche est l'endroit ou est déployé l'unité
-le poteau à droite est l'objectif



Si on se plante, les ordres donnés et les bots choisis sont toujours en mémoire, il est possible de réajuster et recommencer à loisir.

----------


## raaaahman

Intéressant comme projet, et ton overworld est plutôt joli!  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui ça parle plus, comme ça  ::):  C'est marrant, je m'imaginais une vue de dessus pour le gameplay, pas de côté !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci raaaahman, les graphismes n'étant pas mon point fort, j'essaie de rendre le truc plus agréable.
Ça ne se voit pas sur le screenshot mais il y a plein de trucs animés dans l'overworld, par exemple les petits points noirs en haut à droite c'est une colonie d'insectes perpétuellement en mouvement.

La vue de côté simplifie le gameplay et ajoute un potentiel amusant, par exemple un robot qui a comme capacité spéciale le "saut". Ce n'est pas un platformer mais la vue de côté permet d'utiliser beaucoup de repères du genre. Ça me permet aussi de recycler mes connaissances en vue de côté et de conceptualiser plus facilement  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Ca a l'air sympathique, bravo  ::): 
Ca fait pas mal jeu de plateau (comme robot rallye par exemple).
Si tu galères avec les graphismes, tu peux peut-être te concentrer sur le gameplay et les niveaux, avec des graphismes simples (ou des choses trouvées sur internet). Une fois tout ça prêt, tu pourras toujours faire des graphismes plus détaillés, voire convaincre un graphiste de t'épauler sur le projet ?

Hey, ça pourrait être fun de faire un mode 2 joueurs : chacun part de son côté (gauche ou droite), prépare ses robots et donne ses ordres, et puis quand les deux joueurs sont prêts, on lâche le tout et on admire le chaos généré ^^

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci Pollux pour ton retour.

Je suis allé voir le jeu de plateau du coup, sacré Richard, qu'est ce qu'il nous a pris comme pognon avec les magic.

Pour les graphismes, je galère mais je m'amuse quand même un peu à le faire, et j'ai envie de progresser donc je m'y colle.
Je me refuse à piquer des trucs sur le net, je préfère faire moins bien moi-même.
En tout cas je vais retenir ton conseil pour tout ce qui est graphisme de décor d'arrière-plan, ça attendra plus tard.
Demander de l'aide pourquoi pas, je préfère utiliser ce joker pour un prochain projet qui permettraient à des gens talentueux de s'exprimer.

Le mode 2 joueurs je n'y avait pas du tout pensé, du coup ça demanderait de sévères upgrade de code et de lourdes modifications. 
Ça serait un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe, comme le mode versus dans mario bros 3  :;): 
Par contre c'est pas du tout une mauvaise idée, ça m'inspire pour d'éventuels ajouts d'interactions, des custom level par exemple.
A en juger par ton projet en cours, je vois que tu apprécies la coopération, disons que j'ai une approche un peu plus introvertie ^^.

J'ai bien avancé dans le projet, je m'approche d'un petit bout suffisamment satisfaisant pour le faire tester, j'enrichis une petite liste des questions qui me turlupinent au fur à mesure.
Dès que c'est prêt je vous poste un lien, ça vous donnera une meilleure idée de l'articulation du jeu (d'ici une semaine je pense).

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bonjours à tous,

J'ai une première version jouable avec quelques niveaux.
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed
mot de passe : coolheaded

Tous les niveaux avec un nom sont accessibles.

Gardez à l'esprit qu'il n'y a que 3 bots disponibles, mais je vise un nombre bien plus élevé.
Pour l'interface je compte rester sur simplement du clic, pas de drag and drop car ça me compliquerait beaucoup la vie.

De manière générale, j'aimerais avoir votre ressenti.
Je me pose également un certain nombre de questions pour certaines décisions.
Si vous n'avez pas le temps de jouer, n'hésitez pas à partager votre opinion.

1- Est-il nécessaire ou souhaitable de mentionner tutorial dans les niveaux de tutorial ?
Il est très important que le choix du début subsiste, c'est pour cela que "tutorial" apparait dans le nom du niveau.

2- Pour l'instant chaque niveau comporte un nom et une courte phrase de description.
J'hésite à enlever la phrase de description. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

3- Lorsque le joueur clique sur "observer" pour avoir une vue du niveau et mieux décider des troupes et des ordres à assigner, 
est-il souhaitable de voir les points de vie des unités ennemies pour planifier davantage ?

4- Dans le petit portrait de chaque robot, est-il intéressant de voir leur jauge de vie ?
Info utile mais qui pourrait distraire ?

5- J'ai ajouté des petites flèches pour les inter-changer.
Devrais-je les ajouter également dans le menu de configuration des ordres ?

Si vous rencontrez un bug, pouvez vous me dire quels ordres vous avez assigné aux bots ?

----------


## Kupris

J'étais presque dégoûté que ça se termine une fois le niveau avec le duck passé  :^_^: 

Pour ce qui est des différents points énoncés,

1 - Je ne pense pas honnêtement, psychologiquement je trouve qu'il y a toujours un côté très chiant et "inutile" dans les tutos (à tord peut-être).
2 - Je t'avouerais que je ne les ai même pas lu.
3 - Non, c'est au joueur de tester et de découvrir par lui-même la résistance des différents ennemis présent dans les niveaux. Après ça pourrait avoir son sens dans le cas où des modes de difficulté seraient proposés.
4 - Le descriptif se suffit peut-être à lui même ?
5 - ce serait toujours du bonus.

Concernant les bugs, je n'ai pas de son avec le volume pourtant indiqué à 100 que ce soit ingame ou dans mon mélangeur.

Je te soutiens dans ton projet en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut Kupris,

As-tu trouvé la sortie "cachée" du dernier niveau  :;):  ?
C'est normal qu'il n'y ai pas de son, j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il n'y a ni bruitages ni musiques, j'ai juste programmé à l'avance le menu avec les interactions  ::): 

Très intéressant ton retour sur le point 3 je pensais qu'on allais me dire l'opposé. Je vais attendre de voir si j'ai d'autres retours, au pire ça se code facilement.
Je n'ai pas du tout de parti pris pour une solution ou une autre, mais si je m'en passe ça m'économise un poil de travail.

Non je ne compte pas faire de niveaux de difficulté, je préfèrerais faire un monde caché super dur et éventuellement introduire des défis dans certains niveaux.

C'est gentil d'avoir testé et merci pour ton soutien  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je me permet d'ajouter une très courte vidéo de gameplay d'un des premiers niveaux pour vous faire une idée.

----------


## Grhyll

Ah ça parle bien, comme ça ! Ca a l'air de bien rouler comme il faut, c'est chouette  ::):  Tu as beaucoup d'idées de LD pour plein de niveaux ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ouh j'ai vu une vilaine faute dans ma vidéo.

Pour te répondre, oui j'ai pas mal de concepts de levels mais je progresse de manière séquentielle par rapport à la progression envisagée donc en gros je met le contenu au fur et à mesure. 
Pour le end-game j'ai juste prévu quelques jalons pour le moment pour pas trop me foirer sur la difficulté.

Vu le nombre de levels à pondre, n'hésitez pas à soumettre un concept de level qui vous tiendrait à coeur  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je me permet d'ajouter une très courte vidéo de gameplay d'un des premiers niveaux pour vous faire une idée.


Peut-on raisonnablement comparer ton gameplay à celui de Frozen Synapse ?  ::huh::

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Alors je viens de regarder des vidéos de Frozen Synapse, il y a bien un aspect planification et commit, mais il n'y a pas de notion de tour par tour (pas "d'adversaire"). 
C'est plus du puzzle qu'une partie d'échec.

Ce que je trouverai cool si les gens accrochent au jeu c'est qu'ils s'échangent les façons de faire les levels avec des ordres précis. 
-les levels sont craftés à la main
-les ascenseurs, ennemis, etc, ont des timers qui sont reset à chaque lancement, rien de pas graphique n'est random => quand le bot #2 arrive à l'ascenseur en avançant 10 secondes, l'ascenseur est toujours à la même position, peu importe qu'on relance le level 100 fois (c'est plutôt cool si on m'envoie des bugs report ^^ )

Si je devais faire un raccourci avec des jeux existants, je dirais frozen synapse + lemmings + mario world rien que ça  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut tout le monde. 
Bon bé World1 terminé (à part les décors et l'ajustement des rewards)

J'ai fait une nouvelle petite vidéo et j'ai updaté le build pour les curieux.



J'ai une question existentielle.
Quand les ennemis ou les bots prennent des dégats, un petit tag apparaît au dessus de leur tête puis disparait (je vais d'ailleurs le faire plus gros quand le chiffre est gros comme dans les RPG et si besoin ajouter un contour noir).
Pour l'instant le petit tag est rouge pour tout le monde, mais je trouve ça un peu confus quand ça se bagarre.
D'habitude dans les jeux la question ne se pose pas, les persos contrôlés par le joueur ont des barres de vie ou alors dans les vieux RPG les alliés et ennemis sont assez loin pour qu'il n'y ai pas de confusion.

Du coup je comptais laisser en rouge pour les ennemis, et mettre en orange pour les alliés.
Le vert est exclu je pense car on l'utilise souvent pour une progression positive d'un compteur de vie ou temps.

Avez-vous une idée de code couleur plus respectueux des conventions ?

----------


## Kupris

Le jaune ou l'orange me paraissent être des couleurs pertinentes (cf les barres de vies dans DBZ Budokai  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Cannes

Ca me parait bien vu que c'est ce qu'on voit dans la majorité des jeux.

En tout cas j'ai pu y jouer, j'aime beaucoup ce style de jeu ça me fait penser à Cortex Command. Le jour ou tu le mettras en Greenlight sache que je serais la. d:

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci pour les retours et pour les références, je vais creuser un peu Cortex Command ce soir  ::): 

J'ai donc testé orange et jaune, je n'avais pas pensé au jaune et ça fonctionne mieux que l'orange : plus visible et plus contrasté par rapport aux palettes de mes décors.
Par contre j'ai switché, les ennemis font des tag jaune = good, les bots font des tag rouge = bad.
Vu que j'ai introduit la notion de distinction entre les deux je pourrais changer facilement plus tard si cela ne convient pas

C'est important ce code couleur, je vais surement m'en servir pour une "méta-astuce", mais beaucoup plus tard dans le développement.

La je m'attaque au deuxième écran de l'overworld qui va faire un peu office de hub extérieur donc pas mal de choses à faire avant de me relancer dans la création du prochain batch de levels.

EDIT: Hop la, écran d'overworld terminé. Ça n'a pas été évident, il y avait un certain nombre de contraintes pour laisser de la place à des astuces et autres.

----------


## LeRan

Bon alors, rapport pas direct avec le sujet principal, mais je viens de télécharger (et terminer, yay, pas tous les jours que je termine un platformer !) Crushed By, et c'est absolument génial !

J'ai cru voir certaines citations, mais je suis pas 100 % certain. La fabrication des blocs, surtout leur teinture, m'a fait penser à Apple Cider Spider, qui évoque peut-être quelque chose aux anciens. L'antichambre avec les sbires juste avant l'antre du méchant m'a fortement rappelé Escape from Castle Wolfenstein (y compris le fait que j'ai cru y être bloqué), toujours sur Apple II, mais peut être c'est juste moi qui imagine des choses... J'hésite à mentionner la référence à Fight Club, elle est trop facile  ::P: 

En tous cas bien joué, c'est du grand art :D

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Content que tu es apprécié.
Alors je te confirme que c'est bien ton imagination  :;):  Bien vu pour Fight Club, c'est bel et bien intentionnel.

Après avoir bossé deux ans sur des platformers tortueux, ça m'a fait du bien de faire un mini jeu linéaire  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Petite vidéo de démo du dernier bot en date, le porte bouclier. Sa fonction est de nullifier les projectiles (attention aux projectiles à aire d'effet).
J'en profite pour mettre à jour la version sur itch.io

----------


## Grhyll

Ah sympa, ça commence à se diversifier  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ca se diversifie mais je vais réutiliser de l'asset à gogo  ::): 

J'arrive à un stade du jeu ou la progression est un peu moins linéaire du coup faut que je fasse gaffe à pas break le gameplay avec un bot spécifique.

J'ai ajouté une nouvelle fonction qui sera je pense fort utile: l'export d'ordres


Quand on clique la dessus ça enregistre dans un .txt les ordres qui sont donnés.
Ca se présente sous cette forme :
---------- Team 2017/1/23 : 16H 5m 27s ----------
----- Bot #1: Duck face -----
BOOT ORDER: MOVE 3.50 SECONDS
ORDER #1: QUACK
ORDER #2: WAIT 12 SECONDS
ORDER #3: MOVE 7 SECONDS
END LOOP: WAIT
----- Bot #2: Duck face -----
BOOT ORDER: MOVE 3.50 SECONDS
ORDER #1: QUACK
ORDER #2: QUACK
ORDER #3: QUACK
END LOOP: MOVE
----- Bot #3: Duck face -----
BOOT ORDER: MOVE 3.50 SECONDS
ORDER #1: QUACK
ORDER #2: QUACK
ORDER #3: MOVE 8 SECONDS
END LOOP: WAIT
----- Bot #4: Cat Burglar -----
BOOT ORDER: MOVE 2 SECONDS
ORDER #1: WAIT 5 SECONDS
ORDER #2: SKIP
END LOOP: MOVE

La c'est en anglais, mais c'est traduit si le joueur choisit français au début.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut les canards,

Je n'ai pas énormément avancé, mais il faut dire que j'ai passé un peu de temps sur un autre mini projet : Lunar Gardener
Le but est simple, à l'aide de vos mains super vertes, plantez graines et champignons pour venir à bout des obstacles et ramener l'eau dans le village.
S'il en a l'apparence, ce n'est cependant pas un platformer 



Le jeu été développé en environ deux semaines à l'occasion d'une gamejam dont je suis l'un des deux seuls participants hélas : http://jams.gamejolt.io/spectocular

L'organisateur de la gamejam a crée un programme gratuit qui permet de transformer les clignements de paupières en input clavier 0 1 2 3. Le but est de permettre à des gens n'ayant pas la possibilité d'utiliser clavier ou souris de jouer à des jeux vidéos.
Le défi était de concevoir une interface qui s’accommode de cette contrainte.

http://gamejolt.com/games/lunar-gardener/234015

Pour tout vous dire je n'ai pas réussi à setup correctement la webcam chez moi faute de rallonge usb, mais j'ai eu un retour ok sur un premier build donc je pense que ça fonctionne.
Je vous invite à l'essayer et si vous trouvez le concept intéressant peut-être se prêtera-t-il à l'un de vos projets.

Toutes les infos sont ici:
https://github.com/MrMoDDoM/MuHi

J'ai hâte d'avoir un retour de l'organisateur.

Si vous n'avez pas de webcam, il y a toujours la version "classique".
Méfiez vous juste si vous appuyez deux fois rapidement dans une direction, le personnage avance automatiquement, et le timer dépasse la seconde.

----------


## yourykiki

J'ai testé un peu, sans la webcam, La musique est simple mais sympa.

Mais je n'ai pas trop compris ce qu'il fallait faire, je n'ai trouvé qu'une touche pour aller à gauche et une pour aller à droite.
Je me retrouve coincé a droite dans le trou avec une maison qui me demande des champignons :D

J'ai du rater quelque chose !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut Yourykiki,

Tu dois simplement appuyer sur la barre espace.
Il y a beaucoup de "re-confirmation" dans l'interface, c'est un peu fastidieux mais c'est pour éviter les fausses manip avec la version "yeux":
- espace pour ouvrir le menu
- gauche ou droite pour accéder au menu de graine qui t'intéresse
- espace pour entrer dans le menu de graine
- gauche ou droite pour se positionner sur la graine en question
- espace pour sélectionner la graine
- gauche ou droite pour choisir le bouton vert pour confirmer
- espace pour planter
Ouf ! Si le terrain est propice, ce que tu as planté grossira a vue d’œil

Le petite cabane est là pour te donner les graines nécessaires pour progresser dans le niveau.
Le jeu a été réalisé pour une gamejam, il est donc assez court. 
Bonne chance  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je m'égare un peu en gamejams, je viens de conclure un nouveau projet "An employee"
Il a été conçu dans le cadre de la gamejam #resistjam contre l'autoritarisme, rien que ça:

https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/an-employee

Le jeu dure 10 minutes environ avec plusieurs fins.


J'ai quand même réussi à avancer un peu dans Cool Headed heureusement :


Les robots qui font doublon sont planqués dans des niveaux secrets.

J'ai un peu changé d'objectif à court terme: je rajoute du détail pour avoir un monde 1 qui puisse faire office de démo complète plus alléchante. J'espère avoir fini assez rapidement pour pouvoir lancer la campagne greenlight avant que greenlight ne disparaisse. Ce n'est pas optimal en temps consacré mais ça m'a un peu reboosté dans le projet et je pourrais mieux communiquer avec la démo.

Je dois m'attaquer aux musiques il faut que je fasse à minima un morceau d'intro et un pour le reste. Dès que la démo est sur pied j'upload la dernière version !

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai joué à "An Employee", l'ambiance est vraiment chouette ! Un mélange de dépression et de résistance (je refuse par principe de sauter la pause déjeuner, et j'ai juste fait une fois de l'overtime parce que j'étais de bonne humeur ce jour-là), avec un ton plutôt positif au final malgré tous les éléments négatifs  ::):  

Spoiler Alert! 


La fin par contre est un peu brutale, elle arrive en plein milieu de matinée, sans plus de justification que ça, j'ai pas trop su quoi en faire (mais je dirige maintenant la société avec mes collègues, donc j'imagine que c'est une bonne chose ! Je m'attendais vaguement à une fin ultra déprimante, et c'était cool que ce soit pas le cas).


Mini bug : quand je fais la grève, il y a l'écran de Good night qui s'affiche juste avant, puis à nouveau après.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Alors normalement quand tu fais grêve c'est normal d'avoir good night avant et après : tu dors, la grêve est le lendemain, puis tu dors de nouveau.

Il y a trois fins différentes, tu as eu la "bonne"  ::): 

Spoil:
J'en conviens, la fin "bien" sort un peu de nul part ^^
Une des mauvaises par exemple : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grg-YS4DQ00

----------


## Grhyll

Ahh ok pour la grève, je ne m'étais pas rendu compte que ça prenait toute une journée, en fait je pensais que c'était plutôt une manifestation en soirée  ::): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Et du coup elle se choppe comment cette mauvaise fin ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Spoiler Alert! 



Les mauvaises fins se choppent si on ne fait pas une des 2 grèves. On se fait virer à la fin, sauf si le personnage est trop déprimé il a alors une forte chance de se foutre en l'air.
Il peut se foutre en l'air lors des 3 dernières journées, avec une mini dose d'aléatoire variable en fonction de l'état.

Il y a 4 stats cachées, l'humeur, l'énergie, l'entrain et l'efficacité.
On perd beaucoup si on fait trop d'heures sup, si on saute des déjeuners, si on ne réponds pas dans l'ascenseur, des stats différentes en fonction des réponses au boss, automatiquement avec certains évènements etc. 
Le sommeil et le déjeuner sont réparateurs, et certains évènements redonnent un poil.
On perd aussi des points si il reste beaucoup de travail, sachant que plus le perso est en sale état et moins il est efficace (moins de dossiers ou mails traités par tranche horaire).

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui quand même, il y a de la recherche derrière ^^ Même si je me doutais qu'il y avait des stats de ce genre, je n'avais pas du tout imaginé leur profondeur, c'est presque dommage qu'elles ne se fassent pas un peu plus ressentir (je dis ça, j'ai pas la moindre idée de comment les rendre plus apparentes sur une seule partie) !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

A vrai dire j'ai fait de mon mieux pour "dé-gamifier" le jeu en gommant les stats  ::): , le but étant que différents joueurs aient différentes parties.
Le seul moment où on peut s'en rendre compte c'est dans le bilan de la nuit quand on dort

----------


## Grhyll

C'est cool de cacher les stats elles-mêmes, c'est pas le genre de jeu où on veut avoir une connaissance précise des chiffres qui se cachent derrière les mécaniques. Je parlais plutôt de montrer au joueur (d'une façon ou d'une autre) que ses choix ont un vrai impact sur le déroulé de la partie, mais encore une fois je ne vois pas vraiment comment le faire sur une seule partie :/

----------


## raaaahman

Marrant _An employee_, j'ai joué de façon "réaliste": 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je fais mon travail consciencieusement (mails le matin, workflows l'aprem'), je rends la politesse à mon collègue dans l'ascenseur, je réponds correctement à mon chef et je saute la première grève. Puis je me lâche avec la fatigue et la mauvaise humeur, je fais la seconde grève et je finis par me faire virer comme un mal-propre.

  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut tout le monde.



J'ai pu peaufiner la démo, en rajoutant du polish à gogo pour le world 1.
Il me reste énormément de travail à abattre mais le projet avance bien, j'ai donc décidé de lancer la campagne greenlight en espérant que ça passe avant la fermeture du service :

*Votez pour le jeu sur greenlight, et mangez des pommes !*
*http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=897950722*

Trailer officiel  :;):  



Votre soutient serait très appréciable, et n'hésitez pas à tester la démo  ::): 
Edit: j'ai rajouté des version .zip c'est moins pénible pour jouer

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut à tous, je viens donner quelque nouvelles.

La campagne greenlight a hélas été un échec, mais rien de bien grave. 
Je n'ai jamais lâché le développement, et j'ai même mis un petit coup d'accélération récemment. J'en suis à la moitié du projet en gros, j'estime le travail restant à 1 an sachant que je souhaite ajouter 3 mondes minimum en plus avec tout ce que ça implique.

Donc depuis la dernière fois, trois nouveaux robots (une variation du canardeur, le bot narrateur, et le mortier), plein de levels (le jeu en compte 48 actuellement), beaucoup de travail cosmétique (des petits coquillages à la plage, des petites plantes pour décorer etc)

Voici quelques exemples pour illustrer mes propos:


_un des levels du monde "Olympus"_



_L'overworld du monde en question_

----------


## raaaahman

Si tu as déjà 48 niveaux et que tu ne souhaites rajouter "que" du contenu, autant le sortir tout de suite, puis sortir le "level pack" l'an prochain... non?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je ne suis pas très chaud pour un early access.
Pour l'instant je n'ai que 2 cut-scenes. De plus, je fais un développement par couches successives, ce qui fait que je dois encore notamment retravailler sur les mondes 2 et 3 pour y ajouter des secrets et levels et que je peux être amené à tweaker certaines choses.

Le jeu est plus axé sur le gameplay et la progression que les graphismes. Si des critiques essaient Cool Headed, je n'aurai qu'une seule chance et je veux que tout soit bien en place.

En revanche, (et c'est vrai que pour l'instant il y a grand minimum 3 heures de jeu) je n'exclue pas de le faire à horizon 6 mois, car au delà du mode histoire principal je compte ajouter des niveaux effectivement optionnels.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je travaille depuis un petit bout de temps sur le monde 5, un archipel junglesque:


Et voici le 1er niveau finalisé:


Donc voilà, me reste ce monde à finir, après,  je vais commencer à ajouter des cutscenes avant d'enchainer sur les derniers monde (6 et 7) afin de pouvoir ficeler la 1ère vraie beta.

----------


## Grhyll

Belle avancée  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut à tous.

Après un an et demi de travail, la beta est officiellement lancée avec plus de 80 niveaux disponibles:
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed



Le jeu est mis en vente à 3$, je monterai à 5 lorsqu'il sera totalement terminé (dernier monde, remplacement de 2 musiques placeholder, et défis supplémentaires etc).
Il y a de quoi se casser la tête pendant des heures  ::): 

La démo est gratuite, je serai ravi si vous prenez le temps de l'essayer.

----------


## Pollux568

Contribution faite  ::): 
Bravo d'être arrivé jusque là ! J'espère que le jeu sera couronné de succès ^^

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bonsoir !

J'ai bossé comme un cochon tout le mois dernier, améliorations des interfaces, touches de polish à droite à gauche, plus de 100 niveaux disponibles avec moult secrets  :;): 



Et voici le dernier trailer (qui ne montre hélas pas encore l'interface légèrement améliorée):



La démo s'est également étoffée de quelques niveaux, ainsi que de touches graphiques et de confort.

Il y a quelques jours j'ai également intégré le service "butler" de itch.io qui fait que les gens qui utilisent l'app itch.io auront des mises à jour automatiques (comme steam).
Je recommande vivement pour vos projets de le faire, c'est super simple et je pense que c'est plus plaisant pour les utilisateurs de l'appli. Si vous galérez, contactez moi par pm et je vous donnerai un coup de main.

Donc voilà, le jeu est quasi terminé, je doute que qui que ce soit parvienne au bout avant que je code la séquence de fin du jeu  :;): 

*"Cool Headed"* est beaucoup plus casual que ce qu'il pourrait sembler au 1er abord.
Au début le jeu demande une prise en main et la compréhension des mécaniques, mais une fois cela assimilé rien n'empêche d'y jouer tout en se livrant à d'autres activités telle la lecture d'un journal ou l'écoute d'un podcast.
Si parmi vous certains galèrent niveau réflexes ou que vous avez un handicap qui vous prive de platformers, n'ayez crainte, tout se joue à la souris et n'est que pure observation et réflexion. C'est très inspiré de lemmings mais il n'y a pas d'actions en temps réel ce qui rend la chose encore plus facile.
L'histoire du jeu, aussi importante soit-elle, est un prétexte, j'espère vraiment faire venir des joueurs qui auraient plaisir à se faire 1 ou 2 niveaux tous les jours.

Voici un défi pour celles et ceux qui seraient intéressés:
-quelqu'un peut-il me dire le meilleur temps possible pour réussir le 1er niveau ("caisse à casser" avec les bots disponibles dans la démo ?

=> télécharger la démo *https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed*

----------


## Pollux568

> Au début le jeu demande une prise en main et la compréhension des mécaniques, mais une fois cela assimilé rien n'empêche d'y jouer tout en se livrant à d'autres activités telle la lecture d'un journal ou l'écoute d'un podcast.


Je comprends l'idée que tu veux faire passer mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit très vendeur de dire "vous pouvez faire autre chose en jouant au jeu"...
Peut-être mettre en avant l'idée qu'on peut faire une partie vite fait du genre dans le bus, ou en attendant à la caisse du supermarché ?

----------


## Grhyll

Ohlàlà j'ai toujours pas testé ta démo  ::(:  Promis je vais le faire, ça fait un bail que je veux le faire mais je n'y pense que quand j'ai déjà des trucs à faire jusqu'au cou...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Je comprends l'idée que tu veux faire passer mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit très vendeur de dire "vous pouvez faire autre chose en jouant au jeu"...
> Peut-être mettre en avant l'idée qu'on peut faire une partie vite fait du genre dans le bus, ou en attendant à la caisse du supermarché ?


Hum, j'éviterais ce genre de formules à l'avenir, mon but n'étant pas l'auto-dépréciation !




> Ohlàlà j'ai toujours pas testé ta démo  Promis je vais le faire, ça fait un bail que je veux le faire mais je n'y pense que quand j'ai déjà des trucs à faire jusqu'au cou...


Bon par contre le message c'est "testez testez testez"
Perso, je teste en général au moins un jeu indé ou amateur toutes les semaines  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'ai beaucoup avancé la semaine passée, implémentation d'achievements, fin de la fin (c'est bizarre dis comme ça), et surtout, moment que j'appréhendais beaucoup, amélioration des performances !

Je m'attendais à consacrer énormément de temps à cela, mais en réalité Gamemaker est bien foutu de ce point de vue, grâce au *profiling*:


J'ai suivi une démarche très simple:
-le FPS étant au dessus de 1000 en temps normal, je me suis baladé dans les 120 niveaux du jeu 1 à 1
-j'ai également recréé quelques situations pouvant être source de calculs intensifs
-j'ai regardé où je pouvais constater des chutes importantes de FPS
-il s'avère que dans certains niveaux le FPS pouvait descendre à 125-250
-grâce au profiling, j'ai pu identifier mes éléments les plus consommateurs de code. Je savais déjà que les check de collision étaient gourmands (j'avais été plutôt vigilant dans mon code initial), j'ai pu le constater
-je me suis donc attaqué aux "bottlenecks" autrement appelés goulots d'étranglement
-dans les niveaux ou il était délicat de les réduire complètement, j'ai un peu triché en optimisant d'autres éléments
-plusieurs phases de test (heureusement, car j'avais cassé quelques trucs)

Résultat: mon FPS minimum tourne désormais autour de 220 contre 125 avec peu d'efforts !

Ma config de dev/test :
-windows 8.1 64bits
-intel Core i3 3.30 GHz
-RAM 8 Go

J'ai cru comprendre que certains ordinateurs avaient du mal avec la vsync de gamemaker, j'ai donc mis l'option pour désactiver/réactiver au cas où

Donc voilà l'optimisation pour le moment, j'ai fait une 1ère passe à moindre effort, j'en ferais sans doute une seconde avant la release steam.
Je me rend compte que finalement, je n'avais pas trop fait les choses comme un malpropre, et je suis confiant pour pouvoir faire mieux dans les projets futurs!

----------


## Pollux568

> J'ai suivi une démarche très simple:
> -le FPS étant au dessus de 1000 en temps normal, je me suis baladé dans les 120 niveaux du jeu 1 à 1
> -il s'avère que dans certains niveaux le FPS pouvait descendre à 125-250
> [...]


Ca va, ça doit fonctionner même sur des vieux ordis alors...

Pour les checks de collision (qui sont effectivement gourmands), on m'a donné l'astuce suivante :
faire un check non précis avant de faire les checks précis.
C'est à dire avant de faire place_meeting par exemple, tu compares les bounding box dex deux objets (bbox_left, bbox_right, bbox_up, bbox_down), voire s'il y aune chance que ça se recoupe. Ca permet se sauver pas mal de calculs  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Plus de 2 ans après avoir commencé le travail, Cool Headed arrive en 1.0

Enfin, le lancement steam débute:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/848660/Cool_Headed/

Pour ceux qui débarquent, Cool Headed est un jeu de réflexion inspiré de lemmings avec des aspects très légers de "programmation".
Le jeu comporte plus de 100 niveaux, et n'est pas complètement linéaire.
J'estime la durée de vie à une dizaine d'heures.

Il y a une démo gratuite qui permet déjà de se faire une bonne idée de ce que sera le jeu  :;): 
Rien ne vous empêche d'aller sur steam, la télécharger, puis voir si c'est votre tasse de thé.
En résumé, si vous souhaitez me soutenir, essayez simplement la démo !

Le jeu est disponible sur Windows, mais mon frère qui y joue en ce moment utilise Wine sur linux et ne rencontre pas de difficultés.

@Pollux568 j'ai grosso modo utilisé la méthode d'optimisation que tu décris  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Ah, c'est dommage qu'il faille avoir Steam d'installé, je peux pas essayer la démo au bureau, c'est pourtant là que j'ai le plus de temps libre  ::P:

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ah mais que nenni mon bon LeRan, il est également disponible sur itchio  :;): 

https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed

----------


## LeRan

Bon ben c'est vraiment très sympa ! D'ailleurs je deviens fan de l'esthétique "à la Joq le Pêcheur" avec ses gros pixels à l'ancienne et ses tons de couleurs nocturnes. Par contre je suis coincé au niveau de "The Rift", pas moyen de trouver le truc malgré des tas de combinaisons habiles et minutieusement chronométrées de Boxer et de Duck Face - j'avais l'espoir que la combinaison "deux boxers l'un derrière l'autre" permette d'obtenir une victoire "à la soviétique" en submergeant les défenses ennemies, mais que nenni...

Remarque en passant, corriger la description du premier robot : "this bot it tough".

Ah, et si je puis me permettre, un petit tutoriel pour apprendre à donner les ordre et envoyer les robots au combat serait le bienvenu, pensons aux malheureux joueurs qui n'ont pas ma vaste intelligence et ma patience d'ange  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

Ah, je n'avais pas vu l'entrée de la caverne d'Ouroboros (elle n'est pas trop visible, je pensais que le chemin était bloqué de ce côté tant qu'on n'avait pas avancé plus loin sur la route du haut), du coup j'ai pu faire quelques niveaux de plus, mais je suis toujours bloqué au Rift, et je ne sais pas à quoi sert la nouvelle clef que j'ai trouvée ?

Edit : ça y est j'ai trouvé la solution du Rift, en fait je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait modifier la durée du mouvement initial, c'était ça qui coinçait, du coup je devais rajouter une attente au Duckface et il me manquait un tir. Hmm, d'où ma suggestion sur le tutoriel...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci pour la typo, j'ai corrigé, ça passera dans la prochaine version. J'ai intérêt à remonter ça sur steam dès ce soir, ça fait vraiment pas sérieux sur le 1er robot...

Pour le tutorial j'ai fait le choix d'un tutorial discret et remettre ça en cause changerait tout l'équilibrage de progression.
D'un autre côté, je pense que si je n'avais pas été un habitué ici tu n'aurais peut-être pas persévéré.
Du coup je me demande si la meilleure approche à peu de frais pourrait être d'ajouter un écran d'explication accessibles dans les options qui donne toutes les ficelles nécessaires.

Par curiosité, tu joues en anglais parce que tu préfères ou parce que tu as pas vu l'option français  ::):  ?

----------


## LeRan

> Pour le tutorial j'ai fait le choix d'un tutorial discret et remettre ça en cause changerait tout l'équilibrage de progression.
> D'un autre côté, je pense que si je n'avais pas été un habitué ici tu n'aurais peut-être pas persévéré.
> Du coup je me demande si la meilleure approche à peu de frais pourrait être d'ajouter un écran d'explication accessibles dans les options qui donne toutes les ficelles nécessaires.


En fait c'est juste les mécanismes les plus basiques qui ne m'ont pas semblé absolument évidents de prime abord... Il serait peut-être bon lors du premier niveau d'avoir un tutoriel (désactivable au besoin ?) avec une petite flèche qui indique 1) observez le terrain, 2) composez votre équipe, 3) appuyez sur le bouton "go" ; j'ai cherché un peu avant de comprendre qu'il fallait cliquer sur "GO", même si je dois reconnaître que je manque un peu de sommeil en ce moment...




> Par curiosité, tu joues en anglais parce que tu préfères ou parce que tu as pas vu l'option français  ?


Ah non si je peux jouer dans ma propre langue je préfère, j'avais juste pas vu que c'était possible ! Cf. remarque supra sur le manque de sommeil, mais après tout l'argonomie d'un jeu doit être pensée pour le moins réveillé de ses joueurs, pas vrai ?  ::P:

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bon voilà, c'est corrigé pour steam, (j'uploaderai itch dans une semaine) et j'ai remplacé langue/language par langue choisie/language chosen histoire de passer moins inaperçu. Merci pour ton retour!

En fait dans le level 1, il y a le bonhomme qui flash en jaune tant qu'il est pas sélectionné, ensuite donner les ordres, ensuite GO
Peut être le flash est vraiment pas évident non plus ?

----------


## LeRan

> En fait dans le level 1, il y a le bonhomme qui flash en jaune tant qu'il est pas sélectionné, ensuite donner les ordres, ensuite GO
> Peut être le flash est vraiment pas évident non plus ?


Ah oui, en revérifiant, en fait tout clignote bien comme ça doit... je devais être pas réveillé. Ou alors la fréquence et la luminosité du clignotement pourraient être un peu revues à la hausse ? C'est un peu du détail remarque bien  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Ah oui, en revérifiant, en fait tout clignote bien comme ça doit... je devais être pas réveillé. Ou alors la fréquence et la luminosité du clignotement pourraient être un peu revues à la hausse ? C'est un peu du détail remarque bien


Bien !

C'est un détail, mais c'est un détail qui coûte pas cher, j'ai simplement quelques variables à bouger pour augmenter l'amplitude et la fréquence. Je pousserai ça au prochain update.

----------


## LeRan

> Par curiosité, tu joues en anglais parce que tu préfères ou parce que tu as pas vu l'option français  ?


Awééé, ça y est j'ai compris ! Ça m'a travaillé de pas savoir pourquoi j'avais lancé le jeu en anglais et pas en français : en fait c'est parce qu'il se lance directement en anglais,  et que le fait qu'il y ait écrit en haut à gauche "language : english" me semblait être la simple affirmation d'un choix déjà fait auparavant : je me suis dit "tiens, j'ai du manquer un truc à configurer au moment de l'installation" et j'ai poursuivi en anglais sans chercher à cliquer sur le champ texte en question.

Pour ce que ça vaut, dans mon jeu précédent (et j'ai la même chose en tiroir pour mon jeu en cours) l'option de choix de la langue est le premier écran que j'affiche au lancement de l'exécutable avant d'écrire le moindre texte... c'est peut-être un peu excessif, mais ça m'assure que les gens qui ont une allergie médicalement reconnue à, disons, l'anglais, ne voient pas un seul mot d'anglais de toute leur expérience ludique.  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bonsoir tout le monde 

2 ans et demi de taf le soir après le boulot et c'est parti !

Cool headed est sur steam  ::): 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/848660/Cool_Headed/

Oubliez vos défaites en battle royale et vos morts à répétition, Cool Headed est un jeu tranquille qui sollicitera vos méninges.


Pour rappel, la démo est gratuite donc aucune raison de ne pas essayer  :;):

----------


## Kupris

> Bonsoir tout le monde 
> 
> 2 ans et demi de taf le soir après le boulot et c'est parti !
> 
> Cool headed est sur steam 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/848660/Cool_Headed/
> 
> Oubliez vos défaites en battle royale et vos morts à répétition, Cool Headed est un jeu tranquille qui sollicitera vos méninges.
> 
> ...


Il y a bien une raison, dispo hors Steam  ::P:  ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Il y a bien une raison, dispo hors Steam  ?


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  :;): 

https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed
Si jamais tu utilise l'application itch.io le jeu s'update tout seul quand j'upload des builds.
Sinon, si tu es réfractaire aussi à ça tu as le direct download toujours sur itchio.

----------


## Kupris

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire 
> 
> https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed
> Si jamais tu utilise l'application itch.io le jeu s'update tout seul quand j'upload des builds.
> Sinon, si tu es réfractaire aussi à ça tu as le direct download toujours sur itchio.


C'est acheté, je te fais un retour dès que j'en ai le temps  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> C'est acheté, je te fais un retour dès que j'en ai le temps


Oh cool !
N'hésite pas à me faire part de choses même mineures, je consigne tout. Je m'attends à pousser des mini-updates assez régulièrement.

Pour les curieux, la démo constitue en fait le monde 1 grosso modo (une 20aine de niveaux) et la sauvegarde est conservée pour le jeu complet si vous décidez de sauter le pas.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bonjour à toutes et tous

Cela fait maintenant plus d'un mois, il est temps de faire un petit retour sur le lancement de *Cool Headed*


Les curateurs Steam, et les marchands de tapis

Il faut le savoir, un lancement steam, aussi modeste soit-il, amène son lot de personnes intéressées.

*1ère vague:*
Pour mettre à disposition un jeu, il faut laisser une adresse mail, ce que j'ai fait avec une boite dédiée exclusivement à cet usage. Tout un tas de bons petits bots et personnages vont collecter cette information et l'utiliser:
"Dear [nom de l'admin de la page],
We have noticed that [nom du jeu] would be a good fit for our services."
Je vous passe la suite, mais on vous promet un réseau d'abonnés formidable, une communication importante, etc.
Si cela n'est pas évoqué, il est bien sur question de graisser la patte ou de donner X copies du jeu. Il est aussi quelquefois question de carrément vendre des clés pour revente sur un site tiers.

*2ème vague:*
Des streamers individuels vous promettent une belle vidéo de gameplay moyennant une clé CD. C'est 90% du temps une arnaque.
Certains vont même jusqu'à demander plusieurs clés, on se demande bien à quoi elles peuvent servir...

Au delà des e-mails indésirables, steam mets à disposition un système de curation simple: vous avez x clés à disposition que vous pouvez directement distribuer à des curateurs listés dans l'application.
Vous vous rendrez vite compte qu'il est nécessaire de choisir vos curateurs.
Je vous recommande fortement d'éviter tout curateur qui dans sa description demande à être contacté c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une des arnaques mentionnées précédemment, car les curateurs, non contents de bénéficier des clés de tests que vous leur avez fourni, souhaitent des clés supplémentaires à au choix revendre sur leur site, ou distribuer gratuitement sur des sites se rémunérant par des publicités ou abonnements.

J'ai donc distribué à gogo des copies de tests à des curateurs qui me paraissaient appropriés pour le type de jeu, tout en prenant soin chaque fois de leur adresser un message personnalisé (évitez le dear curator, personne n'aime les messages génériques de bonne année).
Si les résultats sont plutôt positifs, je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à atteindre des curateurs qui pèsent, constatant que le jeu n'a pas été "claim" dans ma petite liste d'envoi. 
Je ne désespère pas (je procède lentement en fonction de mes dispos post-travail, je m'astreint à en faire un peu toutes les semaines) mais je ne suis pas confiant que poursuivre dans cette voix attire une quelconque critique de site indé ou streamer.


Les autres biais de communication

J'ai tenté un certain nombre de chose. Ecrire à droite et à gauche à des influenceurs susceptibles d'être intéressés tout en tachant de mettre en valeur le jeu par rapport à leurs spécificités.
Pour tout vous dire j'ai même envoyé un petit message privé au créateur de lemmings qui m'a répondu par un "Ooooh cheers" ce qui à défaut de faire avancer ma cause fait plaisir.
Bref je vais continuer cette démarche qui demeure la manière la plus puissante de faire parler de votre jeu, mais qui n'a pour l'instant pas du tout porté ses fruits.

Un peu triste de cette situation, j'ai décidé de sauter le pas du giveaway, mais pas dans n'importe quelles conditions: sur indie db qui est un site reconnu et qui promet un super relai.
Disons que le résultat est pas trop mal.
Les +: plus de la moitié des copies ont étés activées par des joueurs aux 4 coins du monde, et à ma connaissance aucune ne s'est retrouvée chez des revendeurs bizarres. Les joueurs atteints n'auraient jamais entendu parler du jeu sans cela.
Les - : la plupart des joueurs en question sont des hoarders autrement appelés "personnes souffrant d'accumulationite" donc la plupart n'ont pas lancé le jeu. Certains ont l'air de progresser dans le jeu malgré tout.


La démo

J'ai mis à disposition une démo qui couvre 10% du jeu, ce qui permet à quiconque est curieux de tester le jeu.
Le temps de jeu moyen est très faible ce qui illustre un super faible taux de rétention, cependant le nombre de personnes installant la démo puis achetant le jeu par la suite est convaincant.
J'aurai peut-être vendu davantage de jeux sans la démo, mais cela s'inscrit dans une démarche d'honnêteté avec le joueur et fait que si l'amour n'est pas encore vraiment là, le désamour ne s'est pas manifesté au travers de critiques négatives qui torpilleraient toute chance d'émerger. Je pense que la décision fut bonne.


les succès

Les succès sont capitaux, comme dirait Emmanuel Chain.
Cela donne une statistique non-invasive sur la progression et la quantité de joueurs qui s'attaquent à Cool Headed. Pour cela j'ai combiné les succès liés à un pourcentage de progression à ceux qui se déclenchent dans des conditions particulières, saupoudré de quelques succès secrets.
Ce serait dommage de vous passer de cet axe de réflexion si vous lancez un jeu.


le bilan

Les ventes, très modestes (une 35 aine d'unités), sont malgré tout satisfaisantes pour moi.
Le majeur souci actuel, plus que les ventes, est le nombre faible de joueurs, d'autant plus faible dans les stades avancés du jeu (personne ne l'a fini à l'heure actuelle!).
C'est donc ma volonté de poursuivre mes efforts pour faire en sorte qu'une poignée de joueurs puissent en voir le bout.


difficultés liées au spécificités du jeu

Je m'en suis rendu compte il y'a fort longtemps déjà, mais il est très dur de communiquer sur Cool Headed.
Cool Headed est un mélange de lemmings et lost vikings, mais sans contrôle des personnages (ça commence mal), le tout avec un overworld à la super mario: pas facile de pitcher.

L'autre problème est la courbe d'apprentissage: le gameplay est très différent de ce que l'on ne retrouve dans tout autre jeu, qu'il soit de puzzle ou de programmation.
Dès lors, cela nécessite du joueur d'accepter de découvrir ce qu'il faut faire.
Rares sont ceux qui seront prêts à sauter le pas si la notoriété n'est pas déjà au rendez-vous.
De nombreux gimmick du jeu ne sont également découverts que lorsqu'on a déjà progressé un peu: la gestion dynamique des blocs (tout sauf le métal est destructible), une gestion de l'eau et de la lave, etc.

Au delà de cela, Cool Headed est tout simplement long: une bonne dizaine d'heure rien que pour le finir.
Peut-être que les quelques joueurs qui avancent loin attendent de progresser avant de laisser leur avis ?


Enfin le dernier soucis est le dynamisme visuel.
Beaucoup de titres modernes sont très "bruyants" et misent sur de nombreuses sollicitations visuelles. Je ne suis pas fan de la course à l'échalote en ce domaine (je préfère des artistes comme Hempuli avec "baba is you" et précédemment "Environnemental Station Alpha") mais là conséquence est là: dur de soutenir la comparaison avec les autres jeux sur un catalogue en ligne.
J'en tire cependant une leçon pour mes prochains jeux: toujours avoir un gimmick visuel fort!


professeur Proton

Steam inclus depuis peu en beta pour les joueurs linux la possibilité de jouer à de nombreux jeux Windows. Je suis en recherche de joueurs utilisant Proton sur Cool Headed. 
Si c'est votre cas et que vous êtes intéressés, je serai ravi de vous fournir une clé.


Et maintenant?

Je vais poursuivre mes efforts pour faire parler du jeu pendant quelque temps, tout en préparant des updates.
En ce moment je me familiarise avec GameMaker2 sur un mélange de 2 projets précédents "If Potato Meets Flag" + "Power of What" = "The Power of Potato" que j'espère vous présenter d'ici 5 mois qui vise à profiter du savoir faire que j'ai acquis sur tout un tas de jeux de jam, et poursuivre la quête infinie du game design.

Si vous avez des questions sur ma démarche par rapport à Cool Headed, n'hésitez pas!

----------


## Hideo

Merci pour ce retour vachement instructif  ::):  

Je suis le projet depuis longtemps, félicitation pour tout ce boulot abattu et je te souhaite le meilleure pour la suite, que je suivrai aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Jerem Houlade

Merci beaucoup pour ton post, c'est super intéressant et je trouve que ça manque, ce genre de retour d'expérience quand on veut faire marcher son "bébé" tout seul...

T'as tenté pas mal de choses, avec plus ou moins de succès, et c'est là que je me dis que promouvoir un jeu ça prend quasi autant de temps et d'énergie que de le développer... Entre les chausse-trappe, les faux espoirs et les "trucs qui marchent mais pas trop quand même"... Tout ça parmi des milliers d'autres jeux et de développeurs qui ont la même ambition...

De mon côté j'essaye de ramener plus de joueurs afin d'avoir plus de retour, rien que ça ça demande un effort de com' important et chronophage.
(Et je parle même pas d'un truc payant ou de marketing ; juste de convaincre les gens de tester le jeu et de mettre un com ou une note.)

En tout cas je trouve ton jeu super original et bien pensé, j'espère qu'il aura bientôt son petit succès d'estime (à tout le moins) !
Bon courage à toi !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci Joq, effectivement c'est intéressant ! J'espère que ton prochain jeu trouvera son public, en tout cas tu ne te décourage pas et c'est cool!

----------


## LeRan

Intéressant, très intéressant ! Merci pour ce compte-rendu.

Comme dit le camarade canard ci-dessus, ton jeu est en effet super bien pensé. Je pense qu'il lui manque pas grand'chose pour faire un succès : probablement un petit détail visuel comme les animations trop mignonnes de Lemmings, voire, si tu veux vraiment gagner de l'argent avec, remplacer tes robots rigolos par des androides sexy à la Clamp  :;):  (oui, ça reviendrait un peu à vendre ton âme, donc c'est un choix...)

Ceci dit, excuse mon manque de culture, mais je ne sais pas ce que signifient les termes "gimmick visuel" ? (si ça se trouve c'est ce que je viens de dire ?)

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci pour vos encouragements  ::): 
J'espère que certaines actions porteront leurs fruits.

Alors @LeRan pour ta défense, ça veut un peu rien dire, je vais tâcher d'expliquer.

Pour moi il s'agirait d'un parti pris visuel qui donne une identité originale au jeu:
-limbo quand il est sorti, le personnage noir avec fond noir sur un décor qui contraste peu
-return of the obrah dinn avec un usage de deux couleurs mais avec des visuels s'approchant de la photo
-adventure of minitt, un Zelda like mais uniquement noir et blanc
-darkest dungeon avec des personnages mêlant le réaliste avec des proportions presque manga "chibi" (pas proportionné de manière réaliste mais pour mettre l'emphase sur les expression, grosses têtes et autres..)

Il faut tout de même avouer que ça va souvent au delà du simple gimmick, les artistes qui ont fait les titres ci-dessus sont très talentueux.

Pour que le parti pris visuel fonctionne, à mon avis ça marche encore mieux si il fait sens par rapport au gameplay, en tout cas une "communication" entre visuel et gameplay.
C'est le cas par exemple dans Fez, les divers paper mario, evoland.
Je pense avoir dans une moindre mesure réussi mon coup dans un petit jeu de jam d'il y'a un moment: swarmpocalypse. Le jeu n'est pas exceptionnel mais ça illustre bien.

Pour "the power of potato", je vais rester dans le pixel, mais avec une palette de couleur mettant en avant d'une part un background clair marron/rose un peu papier contrastant avec des éléments interactifs très colorés.
Pour renvoyer au gameplay, par exemple le menu principal est un calendrier où les levels sont des dates: cela pour refléter qu'on peut y voyager de manière non chronologique avec des éléments temporels (level de telle date influencé par telle date précédente).

----------


## Pollux568

Super intéressant, merci pour ton post !
Surtout pour la partie 1ere vague/2e vague, j'ai déjà été contacté un peu comme ça, mais je n'imaginais pas à quel point c'était tout le temps une arnaque.

Pour la partie audiovisuelle : as-tu pensé à demander à des artistes pros ? Eventuellement des jeunes à peine sortis d'école, si tu n'as pas trop de budget à consacrer ? Au minimum, certains pourraient donner des idées de design novateur/intéressant (ça ne coûte rien de discuter ^^)

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Pour ce qui est des arnaques tu peux faire un 1er tri assez simple: si ça dis juste à quel point ton jeu et toi êtes amazing il y'a un problème. 
Honnêtement avec un peu de bon sens 90% du temps tu vas évacuer les mauvais truc en 5 secondes.

Ce que tu dis pour la partie audiovisuelle est plutôt pertinent... faut se bouger, quoi.
J'ai trois ordis portable à dispo sur lesquels le jeu fonctionne, dont un xubuntu, je suis en train de réfléchir à faire une présentation dans un bar orienté JV.

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, il y a fréquemment des évènements, surtout sur Paris, donc profites-en  ::): 

Ah ah, je retiendrai le critère "amazing", je crois qu'il marche assez bien en plus !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Coucou, voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas donné de news.
Le jeu a connu un second souffle avec la période de noël, dépassant la 60aine d'unité vendue, et un 1er joueur puis un autre sont enfin venus à bout du jeu.
Ce qui est très étonnant c'est que je n'ai strictement rien fait pour cela!

En bref le succès reste modeste, mais je suis passé de un peu blasé à très satisfait du travail accompli.
Cela m'a remotivé à faire un update dans lequel sont ajoutées 2 petites améliorations au mode "simulation":

_Savoir quel interrupteur active quelle porte ou pont en avance plutôt que de devoir tâtonner, cela ne présentait pas d'intérêt_ 


_Prédire la trajectoire des tirs de mortiers ou des quacks, encore une fois pour faire l'économie de tests laborieux_


Requinqué par la progression des choses, je me suis également lancé dans la Ludum dare 43 en prenant le parti pris de faire un lemmings like: *"The march of the blobs"*
Il a bien marché, se classant 14ème dans la catégorie "compo".
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/themarchoftheblobs
Du coup j'ai pondu des niveau bonus pour surfer sur le fait que pas mal de joueurs y jouaient et faire des expérimentations en level design.

A l'avenir, je vais laisser tranquillement Cool Headed poursuivre sa vie avec quelques patchs mineurs, et continuer à m'amuser avec des petites productions webs.

----------


## Pollux568

Trop bien, j'avais manqué le nouveau jeu made in joqlepecheur ^^


Est-ce que tu sais qui est arrivé au bout du jeu ? Comment est-ce que tu l'as appris, y'a un achievement ou quelque chose ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Trop bien, j'avais manqué le nouveau jeu made in joqlepecheur ^^
> https://tof.cx/image/saI6b
> 
> Est-ce que tu sais qui est arrivé au bout du jeu ? Comment est-ce que tu l'as appris, y'a un achievement ou quelque chose ?


Oui, le jeu n'est pas tout à fait linéaire mais j'ai suffisamment d'achievements pour mesurer la progression. C'est pas forcément passionnant pour les joueurs mais ça m'est bien utile  ::): 
https://steamcommunity.com/stats/848660/achievements

Il se trouve que celui qui a fini le 1er a laissé une review donc j'ai pu faire la fouine.

----------


## deathdigger

Concernant les "gimmicks" visuels, est-il facile pour toi de proposer une version aux graphismes modables ?
Ton jeu pourrait-il convenir pour un jeune (10 ans) ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Concernant les "gimmicks" visuels, est-il facile pour toi de proposer une version aux graphismes modables ?
> Ton jeu pourrait-il convenir pour un jeune (10 ans) ?


Malheureusement je n'ai pas du tout conçu le jeu pour être modable, alors faire ça sur le tard représenterait un énorme travail. C'est vrai que je me pose pas trop la question en général sachant que je touche une audience très restreinte.

Pour un jeune il n'y a rien d'inadéquat.
La démo est disponible pour se faire une idée, elle est fidèle au reste du jeu (elle couvre tout le monde1 et un poil plus). En général les joueurs se rendent compte assez vite si le jeu leur convient ou pas.
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/cool-headed
https://store.steampowered.com/app/848660/Cool_Headed/

----------


## LeRan

> Ton jeu pourrait-il convenir pour un jeune (10 ans) ?


Il n'y a rien d'inadéquat en effet, mais il faut que le gamin de 10 ans soit quand même pas mal éveillé pour apprécier les subtilités du jeu  ::): 

Enfin je parle en théorie là, j'ai pas d'expérience personnelle de ce genre de problème, ayant été un génie depuis tout petit déjà  ::trollface::

----------

